# kinda DIY SprayBar on a magnum 350



## bullseye69 (Jul 27, 2007)

sorry for such a long read!!! and don't know if any one has tried this on a magnum before. so here is what I did. 

Ok now i'm feeling good about this and hope it works in the long run. 
I have a xp3 running on my 120 but with the power jet nozzel so i had the spray bar sitting around. so i thought i would like that on the 60 gal were i have the magnum 350 on that tank and i don't like their nozzel return on it. so i had taken some left over xp3 tubing and cut it about 2" in lengh. I took the nozzel head off the magnum and put the piece of tubing over that nice and snug perfect fit. same to the spraybar perfect fit. powered up the magnum and now i have a spray bar working on that tank.

Been on there now for a few days and working great


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay
well done you.
i did something similar,when i was running a very powerfull
fiter in my big tank,to calm it down i attached some tubing
and made an extra long one.
bet your glad you kept the spare tubing.


----------

